# Tips



## Berly (Apr 9, 2017)

I know ppl have covered the tips topic a lot. I still haven't put in a sign about tips in my car yet. Some pax you just know aren't going to tip no matter what. I just don't want to look like I'm begging but on the same token, I want tips. What are some of you doing?


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

Beg or go without. It's that simple. These pax are the worse. They will make you wait while they strap in their car seats and have you load and unload their luggage for slave wage.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Tablets are a bit of an up front cost but they offer something in exchange for the tip solicitation: they can control the music from it. Pax love it, I get tips and it looks much more professional than a laminated sign on your headrest.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

This is my begging sign, no reason to be ashame, if you want tips you have to ask for them, just like nookie.


----------



## Tomahawk21 (Apr 3, 2017)

Got 5 singles and a ice cold water last night! That works for me. I'm easy going and don't ask for much. Just throw a brother some singles


----------



## 1rightwinger (Jul 13, 2015)

I don't use any signs or tip jars or aux cords or bottled water or anything. I'm seeing a lot of $20 tips lately. Maybe I'm on a Lucky Streak but most nights that I go out I get at least one $20 tip and some others. Driving part time and many nights if I go out for three to five hours on a weekend I'm getting about 40 or $45 in tips.


----------



## TedInTampa (Apr 5, 2017)

Getting better tips without a tip sign may mean some previous driver's sign had a lasting effect.


----------

